# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблема с монитором ноутбука Acer TraveMate

## =DENIS=

Приветствую, такая возникла проблема на моем ноутбуке. Дисплей начал "моргать" или появилась "Рябь" не знаю, как правильно выразиться. Такая картина, как будто это CRT монитор на частоте развертки 60Hz. Так вот, раньше  такого не было. Появилось со временем. Причем, при работе от  аккумулятора, эффект становится более заметным. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Michealvep

У меня тоже проблема с монитором, поэтому решила написать сюда. Только у меня монитор тускнеет при подключении подзарядки, а как только подзарядку отключаю сразу становится всё как обычно ярко   Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это такое может быть?

----------

